# Mini Z ?'s



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Where all are Mini Z's being raced around Houston? What kind of classes are being run, is there any classes that you can take a car out of the box and not have to worry about a bunch of hop-ups?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

See my other post here about the race this Sat on some of your questions. As far as racing out of the box I,m not aware of any kits that provide that but mini scale is about as close as you can get. Its by far the least expensive to do.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I have an extra car allready set up with just about all the aftermarket stuff needed including a fetted board, with radio. Ill take $75 for it.

Ill take pics tonight.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

What kind of car is it? My e-mail is [email protected] if you want to forward pics there. Thanks


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Its a MiniZ MR02 MM. The body is ragged out, but they are cheap. It has all the aftermarket hop us we run, aluminum motor mount, ball diff, Atomic rear dampner, P/N Speedy 05 motor, stainless steel king pins, different toe rods etc. Plus it has the fetted board meaning, the electronics has been beefed up to handle mod motors. All you need is better looking body, a couple of Rayovak IC3 batteries and a charger, and your ready to race.

Im taking it to the track tomarrow, if you want to check it out, come on out.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I would love to, but I have to be at work at 2pm. Does it have the factory radio, or is that something that needs to be changed/added. (Sorry for all the questions, but there is a lot more to the samller cars than i imagined) Also, is the MR02 the chassis that the NASCAR conversion is available for and does anyone around here race them that way?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

offthewall said:


> I would love to, but I have to be at work at 2pm. Does it have the factory radio, or is that something that needs to be changed/added. (Sorry for all the questions, but there is a lot more to the samller cars than i imagined) Also, is the MR02 the chassis that the NASCAR conversion is available for and does anyone around here race them that way?


Yea, thats the stock radio. The Z's come with it. You wont have to change anything.

Im not sure about the Nascar conversion. I havent been checking out the MiniZ Forum lately. Tons of usefull info there. And madf1man knows alot, he should be checking in soon here. If you interested in the car, I can hold on to it for you. It might sell pretty quick at the track, but those guys allready have alot of cars and I would rather see it go to a new guy than these collect-a-car freaks.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

This first site, is the best for MiniZs I have seen. The second site, is Joes. Thats for parts. He is local and thats where we get our stuff, when we can find him. LOL

http://www.minizracer.com/forums/

http://www.reflexracing.net/


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I'm definitely interested, I had to hang up the wheel on my full scales for a while (new crew member coming in Oct.), and I just can't justify spending the money for Batts and Motors and a new radio to get my 1/10's or 1/8s going again. So this sounds interesting to me. How bout F1, is it popular around here?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

offthewall said:


> I'm definitely interested, I had to hang up the wheel on my full scales for a while (new crew member coming in Oct.), and I just can't justify spending the money for Batts and Motors and a new radio to get my 1/10's or 1/8s going again. So this sounds interesting to me. How bout F1, is it popular around here?


New crew member? Are congrats in order? Where my cigar? 

Bro, I understand about re-tooling. Im just now getting back into onroad. New batts, the whole 9! And yes! F1s are popular around here. Heres what you need to do. Stop by the track whenever you can. madf1man's name is Trey. You can tell by his handle, that he is into f1s. His track, by the day is a place called Mobilty Plus. Its his bussiness. He sell those motorized wheel chair, Rascals, Larks or whatever they call them. Stop by when he is open, when you can, and if hes not busy with a customer, or yelling at the employees, he is the best guy to talk too. LOL

Im sure he will give you his number.

BTW. I can allways leave the car up there to check out at your conveniene.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, I haven't decided if it's congrats or not yet JK, This is my last weekend to work, so hopefully I will be able to get with you shortly about the car. I wouldn't mind having a TC and an F1 eventually though, but I'm gonna have to check out he hop-ups etc.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

If you have to go to work at 2pm sounds like you have about 4 hours to spare.I,m here a 9am


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

your's is the location of Upland? I may try to sneak up there and check it out a minute (If I can get away from the honey-dos)


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Upland is correct,near Wilcrest and I-10. I,m here every 2 weeks at the least. This weeks track is probably the most technical I,ve ever built so come on by if you got time to be amazed. And no I,m not just saying that, this track is THE bomb. Pics tommorrow,I,m wiped


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

offthewall said:


> your's is the location of Upland? I may try to sneak up there and check it out a minute (If I can get away from the honey-dos)


You were leaving as I was driving up! Whatcha think bro? How did you like the track?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I loved it, i am definitely hooked. I'm already shopping for 18th stuff on fleabay right now.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

BTW, know anybody looking for an almost brand new b4 or t4, i have both w/ LRP7.1's in them that i could sell.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

offthewall said:


> BTW, know anybody looking for an almost brand new b4 or t4, i have both w/ LRP7.1's in them that i could sell.


I could use a speedo!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

make me an offer, i'm fixin' to win an auction for a spy on fleabay to go in the m18 i'm fixin to buy so i could let go of one or both of the 7.1's


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I have no idea of the value.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

there about 130 new, both of mine have 15-20 runs on them. hey if you know anybody into guns i got a pretty wicked ar-15 i need to unload also.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

My kinda guy,allready gettin a set up! Glad you enjoyed it,tell your friends.The more we get the better. By the way fast lap today was set by Christian with an 11.3.Over a second better than me and I thought I was batman!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Hopefully if all works out, I will have purchaed a fairly good car (IMO) by tonight. I found one that has carbon fiber everything with upgraded diffs, etc that I'm trying to get. keepin my fingers crossed


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

madman, are yall running 5 or 6 cells in the 1/18?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I belive they were running 6 cell stock.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

cool, i was lookin at batts and i was findin 5 and 6, jut wanted to make sure


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Um, I think it is 5-cell stock. Unless the rules changed recently. Madf1man can say for sure. Been a while for me.

PD2


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

yeah 5 cell stock.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

My bad!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

5 cell is correctemundo


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

well i am now the proud owner of a penguin carbon fiber chassised, foam tired, dual ball diffed m18. now i just have to control myself until it gets here. man i hate waaiting for new toys!


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Sadly people in SA do not have a clue what a Mini-Z is


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

offthewall said:


> well i am now the proud owner of a penguin carbon fiber chassised, foam tired, dual ball diffed m18. now i just have to control myself until it gets here. man i hate waaiting for new toys!


Im sneaking a peak at them now and then. Not that Im planning on getting one or anything like that. :slimer: Whats the deal? What kind of speedo, servo, batts, motors and things ya just gotta have? I get a bonus check next month and I would prefere to order everything at once. That includes tires, shock oil, springs, EVERYTHING!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

LoneSA_MiniZ said:


> Sadly people in SA do not have a clue what a Mini-Z is


Dont feel bad bro. We live in the 4th largest city in the US and we may have 150 racers total. That includes offroad, onroad and Minis. I got your E Mail BTW. With the one just being wrapped up, Im not really into jumping right into another one right now. Were tired. LOL But I have some ideas.... It should help grow Mini Scale racing in our general area, including SA and Austin. Gimme a few days to throw an idea at you so I can put together a decent proposal.


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

It's all good!

Of course I lived in the 4th largest city for five years, and I only got to race for maybe three months out of that time.

Heck, I was at KM more when I lived in SA about ten years ago. That reminds me, I have been playing with toy cars for how long?? But they are not really toys 

For the heck of it I put a forum up on my site, some of the Austin xmod/mini-z guys were looking for a place. So feel free to look if you wish, www.funtasticaltoys.com - message board at the top.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sweet Pea, BRT member 148! 

Can I mail Order MiniZ stuff from you? Like a white Ford GT2005 body. The Grey gunmetal chassis, Enzo delrin wheels, etc???????


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Yes, I am a Kyosho dealer. I also have Atomic, but I have yet to place my first order. I think they wanted too much up front, and I only wanted a ball-diff at the time


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

But, I get a discount right? LOL


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

If anyone mentions Biff, then yes  But Biff himself??? Hmmmm.......


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I dont care who you are, thats funny!  But Im gonna have to hold off on any upgrades right now anyway. The fishing guys are holding a fund raiser for a little girl and once again, BillyStix stepped up and donated a custom rod, just like he donated 3 rods for our charity race. And, I won the bid. 

Anybody ever own a $200 fishing pole before?  These things are SWEET!


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

Ok I have been slaving away on my forum, so feel free to test it out if you like. Not that we need another forum, but the search engine bots like it, so you get better rankings, and since we have an online store for kids toys we like search engine bots...

All the images are of real Mini-Z's in the store, not quite finished but it should be working. I have a few more images to complete.

Click Here to Enter ~ Muhahaha, cough..


----------

